# Warcraft 3 - custom map trouble



## Solus_Emsu (Aug 3, 2009)

Greetings, I signed up here specifically to try and get some assistance on this issue. Despite searching countless forums and threads I cannot find any resolution or reason to this problem and I hope someone here can help.

To summarize my issue, I am trying to play custom maps on Warcraft 3 TFT but for some reason my specific game running on my computer will not 'recognize' certain custom maps. I have done quite a bit of troubleshooting myself and everything points to the game itself and not any sort of port or firewall issue. 

Basically I will go to a well known wc3 map site and download 4-5 maps, put them in the correct folder, and when I launch the game only about 1 or 2 will show up. I checked a few basics like that they are the correct file extension, verifying they are in correct folder etc. everything seems fine. If I copy said folder to a thumb drive and try it on a friends computer on our LAN he can access and play all of the maps fine. For redundancy sake I copy the same exact folder back onto mine and sure enough most of them still don't show up. I tried hosting a game on my friends computer and joining it via LAN to maybe try the automatic download but I get instantly booted after joining. To complicate matters a 3rd computer on our LAN can also see/join these same maps just fine, something is going on with my specific game and computer and I can't figure it out.

To rule out a few things, we are all running the same version of TFT, I *can* see/join the games so there is no port/firewall issue , other custom maps work fine when I join just 'certain' ones don't ( I have yet to figure out a common factor in the non-working maps ). As I stated earlier regardless of network connectivity even if I am doing single player my game will not recognize these maps at all ( they do not show up under the list despite being in the folder ), which would lead to the LAN trouble and why I am getting instant-booted.

Any help is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Solus_Emsu,

Is this a recent problem? If so, did you install an update, or download anything around the time it started happening?

Have you tried reinstalling? Something could have been corrupted during the installation.


----------



## Solus_Emsu (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response, I forgot to include in my troubleshooting I did try re-installing and still had the same issue.

As far as it being a recent problem, as far as I can tell this has been happening since we first started our LAN party, during which I began re-installing older games. I did not notice it until I began to download a large number of custom maps and realized they all were not showing up for me. This has not happened to me before with the same actual product ( first time on this current machine though ) and I do not know of any updates or installations on my machine which would cause such trouble.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Solus Emsu, and welcome to TSF!

What website are you downloading the WC3 Maps from?

Some might not show up because they might not be in the right file type, are you sure that they are all WC3 map filetypes? Try to compare the file extensions with the maps that are working and the ones that aren't.


----------



## Solus_Emsu (Aug 3, 2009)

I am downloading these maps from www.epicwar.com, and I have verified they are the right file type with the .w3x extension. Also I know they are correct functioning maps because when I copied them to another computer as they were without changing anything they worked.

I can open these maps with the Warcraft map editor just fine, I can also use the built in "test this map" feature which basically launches the game and everything works fine (playing this way excludes multiplayer features so it doesn't really solve my problem ). For some odd reason when I'm in the normal game it just won't recognize them.. I'm stumped.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Solus Emsu, and I hope you enjoy your stay at TSF.

The first thing I would like to try to rule is a corrupt game installation. Can uninstall Warcraft 3 with Revo Unisntaller and just make sure to back up your custom maps you have downloaded.


----------



## Solus_Emsu (Aug 3, 2009)

Tried this once again and even using the above uninstaller and re-installing I get the same result.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again Solus Emsu,

After further investigating this problem, i still am unable to find a solution.

I suggest taking this issue directly to Blizzard support, either by e-mail or phone.

Here is the direct link to the E-mail form:
http://us.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=en_US&selection=WarcraftIII

Here is their phone number:

Phone: 1-949-955-1382
Hours: 8AM – 8PM Pacific Time, Monday through Friday (excluding US holidays)


After you have received a response from blizzard, please let us know what they say and if they resolve your issue.


----------



## Solus_Emsu (Aug 3, 2009)

I will try and see what I can find out from Blizzard, and also give w1zzard's suggestion a try.

Thanks again for the quick responses and assistance everyone.


----------



## gamd (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Solus Emsu,
I had exact the same problem, (but i didnt go that far to try it with other computers),
but maybe this works:
(it worked for me)

I had my custom maps placed under: warcraftIII\maps\frozen throne\scenario\new maps\blabla etc.

And i just couldnt play the maps, because warcraft didnt 'see' them.

So i placed all the maps in: warcraftIII\maps\frozen throne\scenario

and *poof* i can play the custom maps.

try it out and good luck

yours truly, gamd


----------



## steve__ (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the first thing Google shows when this problem is searched for as "_map doesn't show up in war3_". I realize this post is quite old, but I believe I have an explanation and definite solution to the problem. The solution, is to shorten your file names and file folder names so that they are as brief as possible. The problem arises when the file path is too long, it results in the file not being displayed. If you shorten the names you use, you are sure to start seeing those games that you could not see before.


----------

